
Ask HN: How do you get better at writing, blog posts or otherwise? - daryllxd
Hi guys, how do you get better at writing?(General&#x2F;tactical advice welcome.)<p>In the past few months, I&#x27;ve written a lot of drafts, but it&#x27;s so hard to publish posts. I just can&#x27;t get sentence construction (for now, I hope). I have a structure of points I want to make, but I somehow just keep on writing the same boring sentences. Any actionable tips, books, blogs, whatever to help?
======
cimmanom
Practice, feedback, and reading a lot of writing of the sort you want to
emulate.

The last point is subtle but important. After reading a trilogy by an author
with a distinctive writing style I'll find myself unconsciously writing and
even speaking in a voice similar to theirs.

Publish even what's imperfect so you can get feedback. Oh, and short sentences
are good: they're easy to understand!

------
brudgers
Without publishing, it is impossible to write blog posts. Publishing is more
important than sentence structure to readers.

~~~
daryllxd
Christ, that's right. "Without publishing, it is impossible to write blog
posts." I should just keep on publishing because (this is just my thought
process right now, not so sure about this):

\- People can figure out points, because I've gotten things from blog posts
with so-so sentence composition but brilliant points. As long as the points
make sense, an article that's badly written from the technical perspective
still has some value. \- Everything can be edited or deleted anyway.

Thanks!

------
miguelbemartin
In my opinion, I think the better way to write better is to write a personal
journal. Only for you.

